# Orijen -



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I originally wanted to go Raw with my dogs, but I don't feel that I'm educated on the matter to really start it quite yet (in other words I want a better understanding on what/when/and how to feed things raw). 

SO instead I think I want to switch to Orijen. From what I've read/understand is that Orijen is relatively as good as you can get if not going raw. 

I still have two 30lb bags of Blue buffalo, and on the last bag will start the transition. 

Just looking on feed back on the different 'flavors' like the Fish and Red, and how others' dogs did on it?

I tried my first GSD puppy on it at eight weeks and she didn't seem to ever adjust to it so I stopped, but I'm hoping it will be more successful with my male, and her now that she is older with a stronger stomach.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

IT all depends on the dog. A lot do well and others never adjust. Try it and if you adjust, great. If not I have some other suggestions to consider or you could just go to raw.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My pup is 15 weeks old today and I just switched him off of Orijen for financial reasons. 

I absolutely loved how he looked and pooped on it, though, and he loved it, too. I had him on the large breed puppy food.

Then my 4 year old ate about 10 pounds of it and I didn't have it budgetted to buy another bag right away. -_-


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I think quite a few of the problems people have with Orijen comes from over-feeding. There are certainly dogs that just don't do well on it, for whatever reason, but I believe that in many cases it is a simple matter of feeding too much.

Orijen is a high calorie, nutrient dense food, so if you overfeed by even what may seem a small amount it can result in loose stools. The feeding amounts given on the bag are actually a bit high for many dogs, especially if you look at the amounts for a highly active dog. My 2 year old girl, who is about 65-70 lbs., quite high energy and very active only eats about 2 cups a day of any of the formulas. I have been feeding the Adult formula recently simply because it's the least expensive, but she has also done great on the Six Fish and Regional Red. I add various toppers to her meals, but even if I gave her just the kibble I would give her the same amount.

She has been on one formula of Orijen or another (except for the puppy formulas, we never used that one) since she was about 5 months of age and has always done quite well. Even as a puppy, the most I ever had to feed in a day was about 2 3/4 cups.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm happy with the 6 Fish. So far, lol. He's been on it for exactly a year now.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup had loose stools on it, but she was not overweight.

It's worth a try though, it's a very high quality kibble, but don't be too scared of raw. You can also buy prepared raw diets to help get you started with raw and then change it out to whole raw as you feel more confident.

I would actually recommend starting raw this way anyway, since it lets your dog's tummy adjust to the raw without having to worry about digesting bones for a few weeks. I found when I first changed to raw, she wasn't digesting bones as well, but now it's no problem.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> My pup is 15 weeks old today and I just switched him off of Orijen for financial reasons.
> 
> I absolutely loved how he looked and pooped on it, though, and he loved it, too. I had him on the large breed puppy food.
> 
> Then my 4 year old ate about 10 pounds of it and I didn't have it budgetted to buy another bag right away. -_-


This is exactly my problem, I need to budget his food as well and the price difference from Blue to Orijen is going to hurt !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I think quite a few of the problems people have with Orijen comes from over-feeding. There are certainly dogs that just don't do well on it, for whatever reason, but I believe that in many cases it is a simple matter of feeding too much.
> 
> Orijen is a high calorie, nutrient dense food, so if you overfeed by even what may seem a small amount it can result in loose stools. The feeding amounts given on the bag are actually a bit high for many dogs, especially if you look at the amounts for a highly active dog. My 2 year old girl, who is about 65-70 lbs., quite high energy and very active only eats about 2 cups a day of any of the formulas. I have been feeding the Adult formula recently simply because it's the least expensive, but she has also done great on the Six Fish and Regional Red. I add various toppers to her meals, but even if I gave her just the kibble I would give her the same amount.
> 
> She has been on one formula of Orijen or another (except for the puppy formulas, we never used that one) since she was about 5 months of age and has always done quite well. Even as a puppy, the most I ever had to feed in a day was about 2 3/4 cups.


This was great and extremely helpful. Thank you so much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> IT all depends on the dog. A lot do well and others never adjust. Try it and if you adjust, great. If not I have some other suggestions to consider or you could just go to raw.


I'll keep you in mind when I try it and let you know! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you still have two 30lb bags to feed I would freeze most of it to maintain freshness.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Niko did awesome on orijen regional red, he only ate 1 cup a day plus 1/4 cup honest kitchen, I'm giving Gunner orijen six fish now with THK too and he's doing amazing on it, just be sure not to over feed so no one gets the runs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Both of mine are on Orijen - Adult for Halo and 6 Fish for Keefer. He's been on a variety of different foods over his lifetime (he turned 8 in August), but Halo has been mostly on Orijen. She was on LBP until a little less than a year old, and then I switched her to the Adult. I tried Earthborn Holistics for several bags, and her coat started to feel dry, so she went back on Orijen. 

I'd love to find something less expensive, but mine seem do best on Orijen - good stools, soft coats, no itching, so I always end up back again. I buy it at Chewy.com, which is much cheaper than I can get it locally, and there's no shipping cost.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Quick question Again on this topic 

Since he is 7 months old, would it be smart to just go straight for the adult formulas ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Six Fish, Regional Red, and the Adult Dog formulas are all All Life Stages foods. Any of them would be perfectly fine to feed to a puppy of any age... Well, once they are old enough to be on kibble food anyway. 

The next pup I bring home will be transitioned right away from what the breeder fed to a rotation of Orijen ALS formulas (Six Fish, Regional Red and Adult Dog).


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Prior to feeding RAW Orijen was among my favorite foods but my tribe honestly did every bit as good on Purina ONE or Blue Wilderness as Orijen. Feed the best you can afford that works for your dog but don't expect miracles.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> Prior to feeding RAW Orijen was among my favorite foods but my tribe honestly did every bit as good on Purina ONE or Blue Wilderness as Orijen. Feed the best you can afford that works for your dog but don't expect miracles.


I was going to do the Wilderness but I read on another forum that it isn't good for puppies ... I haven't verified this on my own however.

I believe their argument was the protein content was too high? 

But again, I never looked into it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

My two GSD have been on Orijen since puppyhood and are doing wonderfully (OK one is still a puppy). Great skin, coat, poops, health. Old Lab is doing great on Orijen for Seniors.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I tried Orijen red and Stosh had loose stools, never seemed to like it much- he's never been a big eater. I tired a taste test of Nature's Variety, Orijen and Taste of the Wild and he picked TOTW. He's still on it, loves it and is doing really well. All depends on the dog. As much as I wanted him to do well on Orijen it just wasn't for him


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. i switch brands
often. when one bag is finished i switch to another brand.
Orijen is part of my rotation. i also have a variety of can
food that i use mainly as a topping.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. i switch brands
> often. when one bag is finished i switch to another brand.
> Orijen is part of my rotation. i also have a variety of can
> food that i use mainly as a topping.


Reagan's stomach goes into shambles whenever I switch or add something new. My other has a stomach of steel but his is SO sensitive. Perhaps when he's older I can do that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I was going to do the Wilderness but I read on another forum that it isn't good for puppies ... I haven't verified this on my own however.
> 
> I believe their argument was the protein content was too high?


No, it wouldn't be the protein. Many of the meat based, high protein foods are unacceptably high in calcium. Too much calcium can promote rapid growth which can lead to poor structural development, ie rapidly growing bones that are relatively weak rather than strong. Slower growth is generally healthier. I believe most of the Orijen products are safe for large & giant breed pups which is an important consideration when choosing kibble for a pup, especially the high protein kibbles.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> No, it wouldn't be the protein. Many of the meat based, high protein foods are unacceptably high in calcium. Too much calcium can promote rapid growth which can lead to poor structural development, ie rapidly growing bones that are relatively weak rather than strong. Slower growth is generally healthier. I believe most of the Orijen products are safe for large & giant breed pups which is an important consideration when choosing kibble for a pup, especially the high protein kibbles.


Yeah I think I'll just stick with Orijen if I don't go raw. Thanks for clarifying !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

